# Help please: iaStor.sys could not be found



## GGWolves777 (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been trying to reformat my computer and have been having some problems. I've already installed Windows XP successfully and I am trying to upgrade to XP Pro with a disc. It goes through the initialization process, restarts, then it is during the restart that it asks whether I want to load Pro or Home edition, I choose Pro and it looks like it's running through the start up process. This is when I get a black screen that says: iaStor.sys could not be found. Anyone know what I can do now? Thanks


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Link that may help......you may end up starting over:

http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=90770


----------

